# Pet insurance- for stupid dawgs



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone here got pet insurance and or reccomend any particular insurance company?


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

uh-oh, a stoopid baby, stoopid babies need the most attention.


Just do what most parents do with their kids these days. Wrap them up in bubble-wrap and feather pillows, buy it all the latest electronic gadgets and throw copious amounts of high sugar processed foods at it. That way it'll never want to go outside so it won't get a boo-boo, or look at the sun, or scrape its knee, or dirty its shoes, or get teased by the neighbours kids, or talk to strangers, or cross the road, or try drugs...........


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been hearing on the radio lately that some home and contents insurers apparently cover your pets as well, but perhaps that's only when they're home..............


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Nah beard this dog has cost me nearly $4k just this year... $600 for a tracking collar (cause he's always chasing pigs and buffalo), $600 for falling out of a car, $1600 for infected teeth and this morning $1000 probably for eating something stupid. That's before i factor in the cost of bringing him to Darwin everytime something dumb happens and he only cost a $1k to buy! I could have had 4 of him by now!


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 22, 2011)

I imagine your pet insurance premiums would be extraordinarily high if they ever found out about his medical history lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

So do i...


----------



## ryanm (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> this morning $1000 probably for eating something stupid



What did he eat?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 22, 2011)

My missus told me last time we updated our home insurance that our cat was covered incase of injury.


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 22, 2011)

We use Pet Insurance Australia for the mutt and the Mrs cat. Saved us some serious cash not long after we signed up, mongrel dog split one of his toe pads and needed to be put under for a stitch up.

I happy with them, no dramas as yet.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 22, 2011)

How did it fall out of a car?


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 22, 2011)

I have found Pet plan to be the best one so far. i suggest you have a look at that one.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 22, 2011)

umm the reptile guy down here gives out broachers on pet insurance as its then only one that covers snake bite :/ hmm cant think of their name


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw this card at the vet I go to.


----------



## cwebb (Dec 22, 2011)

^^ that is a lot of money weekly.

my old horse was insured, the only animal id consider insuring as they are an asset pretty much.
but then when i think about it, i dunno how id pay for my great dane x if something happened to him. thank god i have a mum with a credit card  that id never pay back hahaha.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 22, 2011)

Waruikazi, i can point you to a thread on a dog forum that discusses this in depth if your intrested. They are all die hard dog owners and 90% of them have pet insurance so they know all the prices, premiums, claims etc....Let me know and ill have a go at finding it for you.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> How did it fall out of a car?



The dumb *** slipped out of a window that was half way up.



Exotic_Doc said:


> Waruikazi, i can point you to a thread on a dog forum that discusses this in depth if your intrested. They are all die hard dog owners and 90% of them have pet insurance so they know all the prices, premiums, claims etc....Let me know and ill have a go at finding it for you.



That would be good mate.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 22, 2011)

From all of the vet clinics I have done placement in, the vast majority seem to recommend pet plan. Personally I haven't looked into them so can't really agree, but from what they have said (and these are people I trust), pet plan has reasonable rates and actually cover more issues. 

Make sure you read ANY plan _very very _well. Most have all these subtle little catches, e.g. some only cover accidents, not disease (such as pancreatitis, which can easily cost over $1000 to treat), or visa versa. Most plans will want a full veterinary check of your pet before they will start the insurance for you, to detect any pre-existing issues. The main one they look for is stifle disease/cruciate ligament injuries. For stifle disease, most insurance companies seem to want a vet check to start with, and for the vet to sign off that there is no evidence of current disease, and then after 6 months if there are still no signs, the pet will be fully covered, and if stifle disease, e.g. cranial cruciate ligament ruptures after that 6 month period, the surgery will be covered. 

Also, different places cover different values so look into that as well. No point paying say $50 a month and them only covering $300 of a $2000 bill if that makes sense.

Also I know your boy is still pretty young but many places will not start a new insurance plan on any animal >8 years old


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

Your a crack up Gordo! I recall most of those events with your dog.....He reminds me a tad of my mut, same stuff for getting into trouble, although on more of a residential scale.. No Buffs in my street! lol
He eats s h i t nearly dies, jumps off outside furniture and we don't even know how he climbs up there to start with and hurts his legs, goes out in the surf gets hammered and comes back to shore gasping for breath...and then does it again.
He's a worry that scares the hell out of us sometimes.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

If i didn't love the mongrel so much... i swear to god he's gonna be the end of me... Imagine if i had kids hahahahaha!



Southside Morelia said:


> Your a crack up Gordo! I recall most of those events with your dog.....He reminds me a tad of my mut, same stuff for getting into trouble, although on more of a residential scale.. No Buffs in my street! lol
> He eats s h i t nearly dies, jumps off outside furniture and we don't even know how he climbs up there to start with and hurts his legs, goes out in the surf gets hammered and comes back to shore gasping for breath...and then does it again.
> He's a worry that scares the hell out of us sometimes.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 22, 2011)

Gordo, here is the link...have a read its got some pretty good information regarding different companies and prices:
Pet Insurance - Australian Pure Bred Dog Forums - Dogz Online


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> If i didn't love the mongrel so much... i swear to god he's gonna be the end of me... Imagine if i had kids hahahahaha!



Mans best friend Bro....as i pat my mate beside me....


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Dec 22, 2011)

hasnt eated a frog has he? i lived up in Katherine and our back yard was notorious for green tree frogs, i was always told to watch out cos theyre poisonous to our canine companions. its just a thought that sprung to mind cos my sister in laws dog was crook for a couple days last week (laying up and even showing signs similar to pavo) cos of a silly frog.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

It could have been, most of the frogs up here are poisonous if they don't get swallowed quick enough. Good thought!



LilMissSnakey said:


> hasnt eated a frog has he? i lived up in Katherine and our back yard was notorious for green tree frogs, i was always told to watch out cos theyre poisonous to our canine companions. its just a thought that sprung to mind cos my sister in laws dog was crook for a couple days last week (laying up and even showing signs similar to pavo) cos of a silly frog.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Nah beard this dog has cost me nearly $4k just this year... $600 for a tracking collar (cause he's always chasing pigs and buffalo), $600 for falling out of a car, $1600 for infected teeth and this morning $1000 probably for eating something stupid. That's before i factor in the cost of bringing him to Darwin everytime something dumb happens and he only cost a $1k to buy! I could have had 4 of him by now!



Most of that stuff sounds like it could have been prevented.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Most of that stuff sounds like it could have been prevented.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

and $1600 for infected teeth? You need to find a new vet.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> and $1600 for infected teeth? You need to find a new vet.



Is there anything else you would like me to do?


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

I could probably think of a few more things. Seriously though, friends German Shepherd just costed him $600 for 8 extractions and a clean, dog is nine years old and has never had them cleaned before. I'm just suprised it costed you that much.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> I could probably think of a few more things. Seriously though, friends German Shepherd just costed him $600 for 8 extractions and a clean, dog is nine years old and has never had them cleaned before. I'm just suprised it costed you that much.



Are you really interested in contributing to this thread or are you just trying to hang it on me? 

There were two teeth, both the large premolars, which i have seen removed in the past when i worked in a vet clinic. They are very big and take a long time to remove. Then there was an infection that spread into his face that was caused by the infected tooth and needed to be treated. I also had to pay for him to board with them for three or four nights because i live in Arnhem Land and had to send him into Darwin. I just looked my receipt for it and it was $1300 not $1600, my mistake. I'm sorry if i offended you. 

Is there anything else i can explain for you?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

Gordo, when are you going to realize, you aren't fit to own a dog, NOT fit to teach Children and you will NEVER meet a lady because of your bad hygiene. Your a bad man full stop!
Give Jay a call, he'll sort you out! lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahahaha i'll be hermit living in a cave up in the escarpment country instead. 

Luckily i don't mind the sound of that last option! 



Southside Morelia said:


> Gordo, when are you going to realize, you aren't fit to own a dog, NOT fit to teach Children and you will NEVER meet a lady because of your bad hygiene. Your a bad man full stop!
> Give Jay a call, he'll sort you out! lol


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahaha Your a sick man!! I can just see it now, the drag and the princess living in the cave and admiring their collective snakes in hand. :lol: So many funny things to say mate, but its a family forum remember! AND you are the teacher of our future! Although a BAD dog owner... 
Take care mate....


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> There were two teeth, both the large premolars, which i have seen removed in the past when i worked in a vet clinic. They are very big and take a long time to remove. Then there was an infection that spread into his face that was caused by the infected tooth and needed to be treated. I also had to pay for him to board with them for three or four nights because i live in Arnhem Land and had to send him into Darwin. I just looked my receipt for it and it was $1300 not $1600, my mistake. I'm sorry if i offended you.



Makes a little more sense that it would cost you over a grand now. The topic was basically about saving money on your pet, i thought having a reasonably priced vet to go to would be a good start which is why i brought it up.

A tracking collar could have been substituted with some training or a lead. I'm sure you've realised by now to have your dog restrained in the car.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Makes a little more sense that it would cost you over a grand now. The topic was basically about saving money on your pet, i thought having a reasonably priced vet to go to would be a good start which is why i brought it up.
> 
> A tracking collar could have been substituted with some training or a lead. I'm sure you've realised by now to have your dog restrained in the car.



I thought the topic started with you being holier than thou.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I thought the topic started with you being holier than thou.



Topic as in thread.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Makes a little more sense that it would cost you over a grand now. The topic was basically about saving money on your pet, i thought having a reasonably priced vet to go to would be a good start which is why i brought it up.
> 
> A tracking collar could have been substituted with some training or a lead. I'm sure you've realised by now to have your dog restrained in the car.



Have you tried to use a dog to hunt while its on a leash? Um it just doesnt work.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

If he bought a tracking collar for hunting it has nothing to do with pet insurance. I gathered from his post it was incase the dog was lost or injured.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Have you tried to use a dog to hunt while its on a leash? Um it just doesnt work.



Woo! Woo there! My boy is not a hunter, he's a pet. As much as my dog loves to string pigs up i never take him hunting because i don't want him getting lost or hurt. You can usually call him back when he's in line of sight but if he can't see you he just keeps chasing whatever he's got his nose on. Hence the collar. But sometimes pigs and buffalo just turn up on the road where we run, which usually results in me going back later and shooting them or finding another spot to jog.



hypochondroac said:


> Topic as in thread.



Ok, thankyou. Taken on board.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't listen mate, it will cost you more now to get physiological counseling in Darwin which is another added expense as a result of you taking hypochndroac's comments literally in light of how things are in the NT..... A Victorian will know that for sure! lol
I'm more concerned about no reply to my last post.... now that's good reading for the old timers on the site. lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Woo! Woo there! My boy is not a hunter, he's a pet. As much as my dog loves to string pigs up i never take him hunting because i don't want him getting lost or hurt. You can usually call him back when he's in line of sight but if he can't see you he just keeps chasing whatever he's got his nose on. Hence the collar. But sometimes pigs and buffalo just turn up on the road where we run, which usually results in me going back later and shooting them or finding another spot to jog.



Sorry Hun, didnt mean any offence, i made an assumption when you said he chased pigs and buffalo.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

Nah no offence taken. I recon he'd be an epic hunter but too many people lose dogs after being gored by tusky pigs or eaten by crocodiles. I just couldn't do that to my boy.


----------



## cement (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm bullets cost money but can save money too, and you have lots of them.

Dog insurance!! Its a boofhead dog!

My mates dog went missing last week and he found her dead in the paddock next door, from chasing a horse. Tragic loss but oh well, what do they say....It's a dogs life!

Or you could treat it like the ones I see at Sydney where I am working. The owners dog got washed today by one of those mobile dog grooming salons, I seriously thought it was going to be washed away they used so much water and it took about two hrs once it had been shampooed, blow dried and trimmed. Or the one i saw coming out of Brookvale Doggy day care centre... a pampered pooch being carried down the stairs! Cracked me up!

For christ sake I don't even wash or carry my kids.Lol!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

cement said:


> Hmm bullets cost money but can save money too, and you have lots of them.



Some days he's not too far off getting one... lol!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 22, 2011)

cement said:


> Hmm bullets cost money but can save money too, and you have lots of them.
> 
> Dog insurance!! Its a boofhead dog!
> 
> ...



OK Graham, You dont wash your kids... Ashamed my friend and You are just as bad a Dad just like Gordo is Doggy dad. :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought i was a bad person... 



Southside Morelia said:


> OK Graham, You dont wash your kids... Ashamed my friend and You are just as bad a Dad just like Gordo is Doggy dad. :lol:


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, they don't come with instructions so how was I supposed to know??:lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 23, 2011)

cement said:


> Well, they don't come with instructions so how was I supposed to know??:lol:



LMAO, just like the wife's as well!


----------



## Defective (Dec 23, 2011)

hey gordo, do you have one of these for your canine buddy
St John 

they are seriously awesome value and from what i've read good for the mischief makers like yours. i'm with st.john and we carry these at public events occassionally where we know animals will be present. had a 3yr old lab slice his paw pad open on glass and had the pet kit handy so yeah, something to think about....PM me if you want to know anything more and i'll get you the info


----------



## chase77 (Dec 24, 2011)

got a mate who's beagle got sick, pnumonia? etc. $20k vet bill and the insurance company paid out $18k. Company is called petplan australasia.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 24, 2011)

Yea, ive seen people have some pretty scary vet bills too but never 20 k :O I honestly would have a heart attack lol. The biggest was $9500k for a black lab. I had a ragdoll( cat) that was hit by a car, the vet operated for 6 hours but couldnt save its life, the bill was 7 grand. My vet told me not to worry about it and ripped up the bill when the cat passed away an hour later.


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> LMAO, just like the wife's as well!



What?? Am I supposed to mollycoddle my wife too??


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 26, 2011)

If your dog starts hiding by himself in the garden does that mean he's about to die? There any vets or vet nurses on the forum today? I'm taking him to the vet in 20 minutes, but this really sucks.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 26, 2011)

What did the vet say he had eaten the other day? 

It doesnt sound good, but it could just be what he feels like doing today


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 26, 2011)

Gordo it doesnt mean he is about to die, but it can mean he is in pain or not feeling well. Speaking to a vet asap is your best option right now. I cant give you further advice without knowing what exactly is going on.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 26, 2011)

They still couldn't tell me, they said it was really bad gastro). He was in the clinic until christmas eve and we decided to bring him home to see if that would boost his mood. He didn't get better or worse until this morning, hasn't eaten anything apart from a couple mouthfuls on saturday arvo. Only saw him drink once which was last night. But he's either really crackin the sads (the pain meds cause disphoria) or he's getting sicker.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats no good. I would be concerned that he hasnt drunk much. Food wise I wouldnt worry as no one likes to eat when they have gastro. i know nothing about the disphoria (i had to google it to find out what it was), but i assume that wouldnt be helping him feel better either.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 26, 2011)

He's in for another stay at the vet clinic, will be having x-rays and a drip along with stronger meds. Different vet this time cause mine is closed for christmas. Fingers crossed.


----------

